# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Recessed Shaving Cabinet?

## Lexi01

Hi Guys, 
Has anyone ever seen a recessed mirrored shaving cabinet (and know where to buy them)...I.e. a ready-made cabinet with a depth of <90mm that can sit in a wall cavity so the front mirror can sit fluch with the tiles? 
I'm assuming it'd also need to have some sort of push mechanism to enable it to open... 
Thanks.

----------


## SabreOne

We did a new extension which consisted of a main bedroom + ensuite. In the ensuite we recessed a mirrored shaving cabinet (100mm in depth + 10mm doors=120mm total) into a 90mm stud wall. With the tiles accounting for another 6-8 mm, the cabinet only then sat proud 2-4mm, and the the doors, which we really liked as it was easy to open the doors from below(where the frame was routed out for handles) and the doors didn't foul on the tiles when opening...... 
Sabre

----------


## seriph1

depending on the style you want and your budget, this is a very nice little project for someone who is handy and knows what's available. If it was for a period home and you wanted it with that Classic look, I'd be interested to make one for you.

----------


## jiggy

Did one a couple of years ago for a client , it was an ensuite but the walls backed onto the roofspace so no worries about depth. bought a standard cabinet and glued a slightly larger peice of mirror to the face.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
You'll be left with almost no usable space inside, the door will take up 20+ mm and a 3mm back and a bit of a gap at the back allowing for out off plumb and proper fit plus tile thickness say 10-12mm and you're down to 85-80mm internal. Make it 150mm deep overall including the door and mirror and have small panels, prob end up about 50mm to push over the tiles, it's a cleaner look and easier for the tiler and less grief with getting the door aligned and flush with tiles on four edges.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

There is a growing trend to install box recesses inside showers on wall/s adjacent to the mixer/shower outlet, all filly tiled and with a nice edging they look very nice and remove the need for the dreaded hanging wire shelf. 
I also done smaller boxes about 300mm up from the base, toe holds to make it easier to wash your legs, the girls like them for shaving legs too. :Smilie:

----------

